# CHOO!!!CHOO!!!



## AWP (Dec 4, 2017)

TIME TO TAKE THE MONDAYTRAIN TO AWESOMETOWNE, NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH THE TRAIN EVERYONE TAKES TO YOUR MOM!!!!! THAT EXTRA “E” ON THE END LETS YOU KNOW IT IS READY FOR BUSINESS, BUT CLASSY…..LIKE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TODAY’S THE DAY YOU FORGET SOME COMMIE PINKO WOULDN’T STAND FOR THE ANTHEM AND FAILED TO PROVIDE YOU WITH 10 POINTS IN FANTASY FOOTBALL!!! THE NERVE OF SOME PEOPLE!!!! MONDAY ISN’T A SAFE SPACE, IT IS A TARGET!!!!! YOU CAN STARE ACROSS IT LIKE THE DMZ, BUT WE ALL KNOW YOU HAVE TO CROSS MONDAY TO GET TO THE GLORY!!!!! THAT’S WHY YOU DON’T CARE ABOUT MONDAY, THAT’S WHY YOU’RE GOING TO MONKEYSTOMP THAT DAY, LOCK DOWN MONDAY LIKE A MATT LAUER INTERN!!!!!

THERE ARE TWO TYPES OF PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD: PEOPLE WHO BEAT MONDAY AND PEOPLE WHO DON’T!!!!!! EVERY MONDAY IS ANOTHER ANNIVERSARY WHERE YOU EITHER COCKPUNCHED THE WEEK INTO LOW EARTH ORBIT OR FOUND YOURSELF CUCKED BY YOUR OWN WEAKNESS!!!!!!!!!

SO, WHO IS IT GOING TO BE, YOU OR MONDAY AND A STRAP-ON??!?!?!?!?!!!!!!! FUCK MONDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Serenity (Dec 4, 2017)

AWP said:


> YOU EITHER *COCKPUNCHED* THE WEEK INTO LOW EARTH ORBIT OR FOUND YOURSELF CUCKED BY YOUR OWN WEAKNESS!!!!!!!!!


Oh thank you!  I'll just add that word to my vocabulary.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 4, 2017)

I miss the hate button


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 4, 2017)

We all do.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 4, 2017)

Matt Lauer. Bwaaaaahaaaaahaaaaa


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2017)

@AWP...  this weeks MONDAY Motherfucker gets....


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 4, 2017)

Where do we go? Where do we go? Where do we go from here?

Another SOLID WEEK of nonsensical Tweets, bitches!!?!!

** Cross thread points in full effect. **


----------



## Gunz (Dec 4, 2017)

Florida173 said:


>



Freedom tits guns bacon and booze. Got dat right.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 5, 2017)

This makes me emotional and borderline erect to the point that I can build a schooner....

M.


----------



## CDG (Dec 6, 2017)

Closed. See ya'll next week.


----------

